# الزواج الناجح .. يبنى على اختيار ديني وثقافي واجتماعي..!



## candy shop (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الزواج الناجح .. يبنى على اختيار ديني وثقافي واجتماعي..!

لا شك أن علماء النفس قدموا لنا خدمات كثيرة وجليلة تتعلق بالتحليل النفسي وطرق التكيف بين الزوجين وطرق معالجة هذه المشاكل التي قد تنشأ عنها ، ومن ثم فان علم النفس قدم لنا بحوثا شتى عن الأسرة في مختلف المجالات ومن هنا فان الحاجة ماسة وملحة لمعرفة أراء علماء النفس والاجتماع في اختيار الزوجة 

1ـ الدوافع النفسية : 

الدافع الأول وهو الحاجة الفطرية والغريزية لوجود الشريك الملائم والمناسب الذي يقوم على الود والتعاون والتفاهم البناء فالرجل منذ الوهلة الأولى يبحث عن المرأة المخلصة له والتي تحفزه الى بذل النشاط وتعينه على دوام العمل كما أن المرأة أيضا تبحث عن الرجل الذي يؤمن بها وبرسالتها وتطمئن أليه في معاشرته أليها وتمنحه القوة والثقة في مواجهة أعباء الحياة .

والدافع الثاني هو حاجة الإنسان (الرجل والمرأة) الى من يحقق له التوازن بين القوى المختلفة بصفة عامة في هذا المجتمع فالرجل والمرأة لديهم نزوع ورغبة في تلقي العناية من الغير ففي الزواج إشباع لهذه الغريزة تماما فحينما تهتم المرأة بشئون الرجل ( الزوج) والأشراف على أموره الشخصية ففي هذه الحالة تشبع رغبة الزوج في إحساسه وشعوره بالاهتمام كذلك ما نراه من ميل الرجل الى أن تكون له امرأة يحميها ويرعاها ويغار عليها في الوقت الذي هو فيه مستعد تمام الاستعداد لتلقي رعايتها وحبها 2ـ الاستعداد النفسي 

للزواج :

يعتمدعلى دعامته الأساسية والرئيسية ألا وهي النضج النفسي للزوجين فيجب التمهل والتريث قبل الأقدام على هذه الخطوة المصيرية فان الآراء الخاصة بعلماء النفس للزوجين لاقامة وبناء حياة أسرية مستقرة فان هذا وحده لا يكفي أيضا فلا بد من وجود القدرة المادية لشبابنا على تكاليف الزواج والنهوض بأعبائه ومسئولياته وهذه أمور تستلزم الى جانب القدرة المادية وجود أيضا الخبرة الشخصية والثقافية وهذه أمور نسبيه تختلف من شخص لآخر وذلك لان العمر العقلي وهو الخبرة الشخصية والنضج النفسي أولى بالاعتبار فقد تتوافر هذه القدرات لدى شخص ما دون الآخر فعندما تتوافر كل هذه القدرات لدى شخص ما فحينئذ يكون كل من الفتى والفتاة أهلا للزواج.

3ـ تقارب المستويات بين الزوجين :

يؤكد علماء النفس على ضرورة ألا يكون بين الطرفين فرق كبير في تكامل الشخصية أو تفاوت كبير في المستويات الاجتماعية والثقافية والعقلية لان هذا التفاوت قد يؤدي فيما بعد الى التنافر فلا بد من أن يتم الزواج بناء على اختيار ديني وثقافي واجتماعي فلا بد من التريث والتبصر في الاختيار المناسب للزيجة فالزواج الذي لا يراعى فيه ذلك يكون محكوما عليه بالفشل 



منقوووووووووووول .​


----------



## RAshA_83 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج الناجح .. يبنى على اختيار ديني وثقافي واجتماعي..!*

*عاااااااااشت الايادي على الموضوع الحلووو والمفيد
مشكورة حوبي والرب يبارك حياتكي​*


----------



## candy shop (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج الناجح .. يبنى على اختيار ديني وثقافي واجتماعي..!*



RAshA_83 قال:


> *عاااااااااشت الايادي على الموضوع الحلووو والمفيد
> مشكورة حوبي والرب يبارك حياتكي​*






شكراااااا يا رشا يا حببتى

على ردك الجميل​


----------



## Kiril (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج الناجح .. يبنى على اختيار ديني وثقافي واجتماعي..!*

كلامك مظبوط يا بيه


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج الناجح .. يبنى على اختيار ديني وثقافي واجتماعي..!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> كلامك مظبوط يا بيه





شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك يا كيرو​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج الناجح .. يبنى على اختيار ديني وثقافي واجتماعي..!*

شكراا على تعبك


----------



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج الناجح .. يبنى على اختيار ديني وثقافي واجتماعي..!*



therocky قال:


> شكراا على تعبك





شكراااااااااااااااالمشاركتك​


----------

